# Bad knees...



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

critter done said:


> Yeah, here's a post that will get some hits.How many of ya'll had knee surgery yet?or about to?maybe this has been talked about already.I don't know.maybe I should be checking the archives...anyway LET 'ER BUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are your knees bad?:blink:


----------



## critter done (Jan 12, 2011)

I never would've come into the trade if they were.Journeyman i work for is about get surgery on one.Workmans comp. claim.As for me i dont set on buckets when i'm pluggin' so ask me again in a few years.






This mule is headin' back to the barn.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

critter done said:


> I never would've come into the trade if they were.Journeyman i work for is about get surgery on one.Workmans comp. claim.As for me i dont set on buckets when i'm pluggin' so ask me again in a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is a journeyman?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Cletis's helper critter?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Both my knees are bad, one was worked on but it didn't help. The inside of both knees have no meniscus left. I'm afraid to have replacement surgery because of the stories of bad results. I had a 4 part injection with Suplex(spelling?) it helped but not enough.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have worn kneepads for the last 25+ years.. one of the smartest things I ever did..

Crawling through attics and kneeling on concrete floors has a lasting effect on your knees..

By the time you realize your knees hurt.. it is too late in the game to fix the problem..

Even kneeling in dirt outside I use kneepads.. you can kneel on a rock by mistake and do serious damage..


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

torn meniscus delt with via athroscopic surg approx 20 yrs ago, still bugs me , probably gonna have to ask you about those shots soon Backstay

but here's the fun part, you stay awake with some happy juice during most of these ambulatory proceedures

the anesthesiologist even took musical requests, so the beach boys are in the background, i'm all doped up, and the screen the docs are watching goes blank, while they're all holding tools in my knee looking at each other

and it was _"help me Ronda, help help me Ronda .............."_

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

B4T said:


> I have worn kneepads for the last 25+ years.. one of the smartest things I ever did..
> 
> Crawling through attics and kneeling on concrete floors has a lasting effect on your knees..
> 
> ...


you so right B4T.....

the worlds oldest profession got nuthin on us

~CS~


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I have existing torn ligaments in my ankle and knee that need surgery but who can afford that? Other ankle and knee is creaky as hell too. When I was doing new construction, each morning I walked like Frankenstein for the first 30 minutes of getting up.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

mine both are shot( or shop it sound like rice crispies when you bend down?)


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

All sexual references aside, what kind of kneepads are good for cruising around on top of ceiling joists? Have a brand. Thinking of that today up in the attic dragging coax for a flat screen. The ones I have now have the hard round kneecap that would roll off a ceiling joist and next thing I know one leg goes through the drywall. Are there any good rubber grippy ones?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> All sexual references aside, what kind of kneepads are good for cruising around on top of ceiling joists? Have a brand. Thinking of that today up in the attic dragging coax for a flat screen. The ones I have now have the hard round kneecap that would roll off a ceiling joist and next thing I know one leg goes through the drywall. Are there any good rubber grippy ones?


The ones with a hard shell suck for working in attics and I don't like them for concrete either..

Having a thick rubbers base that flexes is best for crawling over beams and working on hard surfaces..

You want to cushion the knee as much as possible.. if you kneel on anything without a pad.. you are being lazy.. :no::no:

Sometimes I carry just one pad in my tool bucket to kneel on when working on receptacles..

Let the morons wake the stupid jokes.. having to get shots under your knee caps is something I hope I never have to do..


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Mechanix-Wear-MKP-05-600-Knee-Black/dp/B0001VNZV4 I like these if I'm wearing shorts since they don't rock my knee the other way like with thicker hard shell kneepads.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> having to get shots under your knee caps is something I hope I never have to do..


Can I get a little pain with that.?:blink::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Can I get a little pain with that.?:blink::laughing:


I think the needle is 6" long and thick as #12 sol..


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I had the respirator on, the headlight, and realized once I got down to work, it was a little hard to get back up. This was actually a big attic, but the aches and pains are starting to catch up with me. Gotta find some better knee pads and some decent eyeware. Might even pick up one of those foam gardening kneepads. I usually sit on a mud bucket if I have a lot of receptacles to do.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> All sexual references aside, what kind of kneepads are good for cruising around on top of ceiling joists? Have a brand. Thinking of that today up in the attic dragging coax for a flat screen. The ones I have now have the hard round kneecap that would roll off a ceiling joist and next thing I know one leg goes through the drywall. Are there any good rubber grippy ones?


Patella t's are the best I have found they have gel inserts that are replaceable.
I actually need to replace mine eventually the gel just gets bad feeling, but I've had mine for like 10 years go figure. 
I believe that they are still available from Duluth Trading Co. or search them.
Also Duluth has a kneeling pad if you don't want to use kneepads that kicks ass too especially when it's 100 degrees out :thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

One more thing.. I always bring 1X12X4' pine boards with me to crawl or lean on when working in attics..

Trust me.. it makes the job much easier and less chance of falling through the ceiling..

You can buy them already cut to size for a few $$ at HD..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> I think the needle is 6" long and thick as #12 sol..


Yup The doctor always said the good news Son Is That I won't feel a thing..:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> I have worn kneepads for the last 25+ years.. one of the smartest things I ever did..
> 
> Crawling through attics and kneeling on concrete floors has a lasting effect on your knees..
> 
> ...


What are you, a chick?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> What are you, a chick?


You must be an asshole.. go away.. :no::no:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> You must be an asshole.. go away.. :no::no:


Id rather be an asshole than a ***** with a pager...


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Linky:

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...-knee-back-safety/joint-knee-back-safety.aspx

Which ones do you recommend?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Call me a candyass I don't care. No pain no pain.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> What are you, a chick?


Hey man I agree with B4T call me a chick or whatever but after years of abuse I baby my knees now like a MF.
Years of kneeling on concrete, gravel, whatever to get the job done with out padding I feel it a lot now.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> torn meniscus delt with via athroscopic surg approx 20 yrs ago, still bugs me , probably gonna have to ask you about those shots soon Backstay
> 
> but here's the fun part, you stay awake with some happy juice during most of these ambulatory proceedures
> 
> ...


I was way off on the spelling. It's euflexxa [ you-flex-ahhh]. 4 shots in 4 weeks. One he did was from the outside of the knee, across to the inside joint. One big ass long needle. Not cheap either $4000 out of my pocket.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Id rather be an asshole than a ***** with a pager...


You must have never played any man sports like ice hockey and Football sissy..:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Id rather be an asshole than a ***** with a pager...


Some day you will grow up and be able to buy clothes in the mens dept. instead of the 14-16 yr old rack in the juvenile dept.. :thumbsup:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Insurance won't cover those shots?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

We can yuck it up about how tough we all are, but this stuff we do is hard on us. I had my kids later in life don't want to be gimping around later on if I can help it.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> Insurance won't cover those shots?


$5000 deduct


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm sorry, that hurts as much as the shots. Ouch.


----------



## Wingman2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

My knees are going but my shoulders have done went!! I put off surgery way to long and it took almost a year to get some range of motion back on my right arm. I did the shots 8-10 times over a 4-5 year period. My after surgery shoulder is now better than the non surgery shoulder.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> You must have never played any man sports like ice hockey and Football sissy..:laughing:


 
I tried to play foot ball. The helmet fit, but the protective cups were always too small.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I tried to play foot ball. The helmet fit, but the protective cups were always too small.


The cup is not suppose to fit over your mouth.. :no::laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I tried to play foot ball. The helmet fit, but the protective cups were always too small.


Try a C cup then.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

my partner of the last 5 years just had 1 knee totally replaced a month ago 53 we don't know if he can come back yet...something will break or wear out if you do this chit long enough...the pads help on the concrete but being on your feet 40..50 hrs a week for 30 yrs sure don't help..


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

After 32 years of crawling around on floors, climbing poles and ladders , I too have sore knees. I use a splicers seat for any work that requires kneeling. I thought for sure that someday I would try to stand up and a knee cap would pop off and go flying across the room. Ironically, I had to have joint replacement surgery on the big toes on both feet!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Without work boots I can kneel Japanese style on my shin bones sitting my arse on my heels, took a while to get the muscles stretched but I can do it, since I have to wear workboots, these are the best ever -


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> Without work boots I can kneel Japanese style on my shin bones sitting my arse on my heels, took a while to get the muscles stretched but I can do it, since I have to wear workboots, these are the best ever -


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

backstay said:


> I was way off on the spelling. It's euflexxa [ you-flex-ahhh]. 4 shots in 4 weeks. One he did was from the outside of the knee, across to the inside joint. One big ass long needle. Not cheap either $4000 out of my pocket.


so 1K a week? geez loouize! that ought to be some mighty good dope !

i can buy an awful lotta brew , and have the _whole_ bod feel great for that!

~CS~


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> so 1K a week? geez loouize! that ought to be some mighty good dope !
> 
> i can buy an awful lotta brew , and have the _whole_ bod feel great for that!
> 
> ~CS~


For so many people, when they're in chronic pain, the price (whatever it might be) isn't much of a consideration.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> so 1K a week? geez loouize! that ought to be some mighty good dope !
> 
> i can buy an awful lotta brew , and have the _whole_ bod feel great for that!
> 
> ~CS~


Only to make it trough the night. Eh?



MDShunk said:


> For so many people, when they're in chronic pain, the price (whatever it might be) isn't much of a consideration.



Especially if it's 24/7.


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

I had both knees done about 10 years ago ( torn medial minscus) and was back skiing and ice climbing within 3 weeks. Have never had a problem since and still ice and rock climb along with skiing and hiking. BUT everytime I kneel or have to be on my knees for extended period I baby the piss out of them! Cause I want to beat the crap out of them on the weekends.. Knee pads and standing breaks all the time, Ortipedic doc told me most of your problems come from spending too much time with legs folded, and if your legs are falling asleep your doing damage to all your joints especially the knees.


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

I had arthroscopic knee surgery in 2002 and it took a long time to get over it. The meniscus was completely torn a loose behind my knee cap. They had to stitch the meniscus back and drill holes in the bone to make it bleed. I think they said blood flow makes Cartledge grow.
I baby my knees and use knee pads all the time. I try to set Indian style as much as possible until that starts to hurt my back.


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ugg!! Just the thought of sitting indian style makes my knees ache!! I try to avoid that.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Or try German style, squat with one leg and the other is straight and to the side.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> Without work boots I can kneel Japanese style on my shin bones sitting my arse on my heels, took a while to get the muscles stretched but I can do it, since I have to wear workboots, these are the best ever -


Where do you get those?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Where do you get those?


Www.acetoolonline.com or google Blakladerusa for a bricks and mortar store.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> so 1K a week? geez loouize! that ought to be some mighty good dope !
> 
> i can buy an awful lotta brew , and have the whole bod feel great for that!
> 
> ~CS~


Yeah I hear you, but I quit drinking 28 years ago. I also quit all the pain meds. I was up to 8 Aleves a day. Now I'm trying the Japanese system of putting my pain in a compartment where it is contained.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I want some of those lime green ones. Seriously, though, hard to know what works up in a attic without trying some of these. Hard to tell from a website.


----------



## rlewis581 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Wow!!! Sounds more like poor diet and no exercise*

Waah
OK, for starters I am 54 yes 54 years old, Master Electrician 36 years. Electrical Contractor 26 years. I just want to tell you, first stop seeing doctors. They treat problems with drugs, because that is how they were trained. if you were trained to splice inside a conduit, tape it up and pull it back in then maybe you won't understand this. You are what you eat. If you crap, you're not going to feel good. When you're in the attic you can relieve your knees by walking on your toes and hands for a while. If you're sitting on a bucket to do plugs you're going too slow. Back to health and diet. If you eat acidic foods you will have joint problems. EAT FOODS THAT LEAN TOWARDS THE ALKALINE SIDE OF THE TABLE! You can Google it Acid / Alkaline foods. If you can't find anything email me. I would be happy to help. My wife had cancer twice and won!!! So we did a lot of research. I have no more knee pain, popping etc. I had those problems for years. And I still carry a heavier pouch than any of the people that I work with. You also need to do exercises that will strengthen the areas of your body that you are having trouble with. I am living proof that you don't need to feel bad. I lived on Pepsi and Snickers for ten tears and felt like crap. Now I eat healthy, feel strong and feel great!!! Good luck and stay away from "Doctors" They will poison you with drugs and send you to an early grave.
Rog
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## jr360 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am 68. I had double knees replacement last Jan. No more real pain. Can't work on my knees anymore. Have to find another way. I did the shots first. I would walk in the Dr. office with a cane and dance out. After the 4th shot it didn't work anymore. It took a long time to get to where I wanted to work. Now I'm back! Medicare pd for everything.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Boy this is an old thread. Sad to see two of my friends that posted, that are now gone! I go to the surgeon on Tuesday to start the knee replacement procedure. Maybe get a new one the end of April.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Get back with the results.

I'm to the point I must say my prayers sitting down.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Maybe they should Release the " Organic Substances " to the People .

I do not believe in the Replacement Body Parts ...



I go get my own medicinal needs ,

i do not want their processed drugs .




Pete


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Medical system is pretty good. 

My dad had both his knees done, my sister one. I just have sore knees so far.

Just had a couple of hernias repaired a couple of weeks ago. :thumbsup:

I have a 'stud'  screwed into my skull... a hearing device snaps on so I can hear. A 'BAHA' - bone anchored hearing aid. :thumbup: << tap on your skull with your finger, - you can hear it no? Sounds transfer via bone to the good ear parts in my case. Direction is lost tho (need two ears for that).



















^^ My device by a 25 cent piece

When push comes to shove most like to live (or even live) as they have done in the past. 

The medical system has a pretty good batting average in prolonging life and fixing bodies.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Trades work can be hard on the body, but not as hard as inactivity. 
Also, while it doesn't apply to all of us, many tradespeople are hard 
on themselves off the job site. It's a known fact that the leading 
killers of electricians are smoking, cirrhosis, and syphilis.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

Best advice after total knee replacement. Do the therapy bend it bend it bend it.


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

*This worked for me*

Info: 45+ y/o, in the trade since 1989
Good health in general and active physically.
Never worried about my knees, never work knee pads
Did tons of resi 
Decided to run a marathon in 2006, major knee pain after that.
Went to my physicals, to therapist and asked why do my knees creak so much when I kneel down. It makes my wife ill when she hears it

But, no pain at all now, despite the creaking, and I try to remember knee pads, but don't always and still no problems.

First thing I did was start running with the really stupid looking Vibram five finger shoes. I bought them at REI because you can return anything there at anytime, and thought let me give them a try. The theory is you need to walk without all the cushion changing your balance. (Much more detailed than that).
After running (on asphalt mind you) for a month or so with those (slow runs, usually a couple miles) my constant knee pan subsided.

Then, in 2010, I found Mark Rippetoe who wrote a book called starting strength about using weights, specifically heavy squatting done in perfect form to fix knees. He talked about professional athletes rehabiliting their knees with squats (with weights). 

He says, 'the squat will identify your problems, then fix your problems". 

I went to a trainer, paid for a couple of sessions to learn to do it properly and
I now have zero knee pain. Since 2010.

Part of the way the squat identifies problems is I didn't have good hip flexibility, and of course by doing squats properly it has helped with that.

So, I recommend using weight training, especially for any of you old timers, well like me, anyone over 40.

It will help you knees, and probably a lot of other things.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree 100% about the weight squat training, I had a leg injury and the knee was pretty badly hurt (did not need major surgery though), part of the physio was a lot of squats and to this day if I stop doing them my knee will start to act up again. 

One of the reasons running, especially on pavement is so hard on the shins, knees and hips is that we generally do it wrong!

Wearing shoes/boots causes people to start walking differently/improperly. They "land" on the heel of their foot. We are "structurally developed" to land on the front pad of our foot, the Achilles tendon and calf muscles then absorbs the shock (and stores some of the energy for the next step), vs landing on your heel which transfers the impact shock right up to your hip.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Seattle dude , and yeah i've done ok with workouts in the past

But the 'ol bod come to a point of no return , where it's an exersize in futility

~CS~


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Good to eat right and tap down on the vises sadly we can't pick our genes for they are truly the wild card in this equation.


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't have knee trouble yet and I try to kneel on a pad since I hate most knee pads. 
I plan to get this style though at some point. The big advantage to these is that all your weight is actually on your shin bone, leaving your knee suspended. I also like that you fasten them at the ankle and mid-calf instead of at your knee where the straps always want to bind. They never migrate down the leg when you walk because the bottom rests on the top of your foot. My brother has a similar version that are leather from top to bottom so I know there are other versions as well, but they generally will run $ 200.00 plus.

http://proknee.com/shop/1-custom-pair-kneepads-1


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Have had sore knees for past few years, nothing out of the ordinary for a 35 year old in the trade for 17+ years. In the middle of PT recovering from a fall back in November. Had to wait 2 months for workers comp to get knee surgery done. Fell about 8ft, tore medial meniscus, and complete tear of ACL. ACL tear was missed on initial MRI... Dr went in arthroscopic to remove and smooth meniscus, ended up removing balled up ACL. Inside the joint, half was blocked with the ACL, and the other had what's called a "bucket handle" meniscus. Been home for 3 months now, if PT doesn't go well enough, ACL will be reinstalled courtesy of cadaver donor. Add 6 months to my time away... Not fun with a 4 year old son and an 18 month old daughter that are just mad and sad Daddy doesn't play as much. Add the Mrs being burdened with my inability to contribute equally, and it gets pretty tense at times. Dr says replacement knee(s) are in my future, hopefully distant future...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

telsa said:


> Get back with the results.
> 
> I'm to the point I must say my prayers sitting down.


June 8th I go in for a total knee replacement. Surgeon from St Paul, he says I will be able to kneel and crawl afterwards. No cut down the middle, just from one side. This is great as I've talked to guys who say the scar is painful to kneel on. Two weeks before I can drive, then he said do what your body tells you after that.


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

I had both knees scoped at the same time...sucked. Get on Glucosamine/Chondroitin pills, maximum strength, over the counter at CVS, etc. Makes a world of difference. Stay on them consistently and soreness will ALMOST disappear.


----------

